# 2009 Wilier Le Roi- reviewed- (bit wordy too!)



## kenhoeve (Jul 10, 2007)

After riding this for a few months, I decided to write up a review for my bike shop's blog. Here it is. Appreciate any feedback, positive or negative!

Here is the bike










2009 Wilier Le Roi, Record Ultra Ti gruppo, Hed Stinger 6 wheels

Tangible performance differences have long been a point of contention with me where it concerns our modern road racing bicycles. It has been my estimation that mere fractions of an inch in frame geometry difference, and subtle differences in carbon tube construction, couldn’t possibly result in performance differences that were subjectively, let alone empirically, apparent to the avid rider. Differences in materials, sure. Differences in components, sure. However, I am not about to deconstruct a bicycle build to ascertain the benefits of individual components, but what I am prepared to do is describe how a bicycle can rise so significantly above it’s similarly designed brethren, that it in turn comments on competitor builds by virtue of cost comparison alone.

Starting with the frame, it is no surprise that the Wilier Le Roi should be expected to be at the very least a peer amongst many racing equivalents as evidenced by Wilier’s in grand tours of the last several years. It has been proven in battle so the only details to be resolved are the characteristics of such a frame. After all, it is only second to the almighty Cento in the Wilier line of road going steeds.

My previous, and current daily ride, is a 2007 Wilier Thor (full carbon frame) with a Record gruppo and Campagnolo Eurus wheels. This smooth, and relatively high end, machine has endured many hardships while reliably transporting me through many thousands of miles including both hard-core racing and touring duty. It has become to me like a well-worn favorite pair of blue jeans: comfortable, reliable, and capable. It is at once at home in your neighborhood criterium, weekend group ride world championships, and social century of choice. The 2009 Wilier Le Roi breaks company from this in many regards.

When I built the Le Roi, I specifically waited for all the components to arrive before I would ride the bike. Alternate wheels were available even when the frame and gruppo were complete, but I would have nothing of it. I wanted to experience instantly, and exactly, what the difference was in this machine that I had built to replace another. There is of course a vindication involved here that is motivation for this further investment. I deliberated for many weeks on the component selections I would make for this bike and I wanted the full realization of both the thought and resource I had invested. So finally, there was the first ride.

My notion of inconsiderable tangible difference was quickly laid to rest. The first thing the Le Roi said to me was simply, “Whole new game here fella.” It was true, the immediate tactile difference was shocking. Pedaling a simple flat was different, rising from the saddle was different, flicking the first corner was startling, and the experience was exciting in a fashion that I had hoped for but deep down didn’t know could be realized. Riding the next day again on my Wilier Thor, I couldn’t help but notice how muted and comfortable it was in comparison to the Le Roi. The Thor is so forgiving, you relax and enjoy the journey. Sure it can rip, but idling along at 20mph on smooth SoCal asphalt it is regal in attitude; up to the task, but perhaps mildly complacent.

In just a few words the Le Roi is brutally efficient, tenacious, and uncompromising. It wants to go fast and it will give you that feedback in no uncertain terms. Surface irregularities are amplified, steering inputs are telegraphed, and climbing becomes a constant taunt to the rider because this bike will not flinch. It literally can make you realize that the bike’s abilities far surpass your own.

The Le Roi is stiff in a 9 out of 10 range(while my Thor was about a 7 to 7.5). What thoroughbred isn’t though? Modern carbon technology has taken the edge out of that stiffness though, the vibration damping characteristics put it well ahead of an aluminum equivalent. The steering is nimble and spirited, in no small part due to the large head tube and aggressive rake, much more violent in turning attitude to it’s little brother Thor. This makes for a very lively and entertaining descending characteristic. Road vibrations are apparent but they are not troublesome, to me under pressure they simply convey that you are going fast, but things would surely be more comfortable if you were going faster! It is this inherent characteristic of feedback that is so compelling in the Le Roi. The amplification of rider feedback does not inhibit, but rather motivates. 

Climbing on this Le Roi is an absolute specialty. The oversized bottom bracket working in concert with the generous and rectangular chainstays (which in dimension resemble large iron girders), makes for a humbling ascent experience. There is simply no perception of bottom bracket and rear wheel separation, every pedal stroke feels direct to the rear wheel. The Hed Stinger 6 carbon tubular wheels I had chosen for this build sit in chair one for the climbing experience. Their minimal weight, and far more importantly vanishing rotational weight, in combination with the stiff frame bottom, set the stage for wheel/pedal turnover that is so effective your cadence becomes a spinning anomaly. No more is the constant 2o clock to 6o clock steep-climb pedal mash, your momentum is carried through the front-stroke and the backstroke pull becomes just as smooth as the front. Once out of the saddle this nirvana only becomes more apparent as every drive goes straight to the road and you find yourself trying to catch up to a bike that is moving faster than you thought it could. You know how on a good day it feels like you’re dancing on the pedals? Well the Le Roi feels like it is dancing every day, just a matter of whether you can join it.

The opportunity for brevity being long squandered, a final word on the Le Roi is obliged. This is a no-holds-barred racing thoroughbred, BUT it is accessible to the masses. You the rider can enjoy all the Le Roi has to offer, and with some tire pressure adjustment you can avoid the jaw chattering experience. A little lower tire pressure on tubular tires let’s you do anything on this bike, and more than you could on any other. If you want one of the world’s premier riding experiences, let the experts at Laguna Cyclery build you a personalized Le Roi that makes your favorite riding experience the best it can be. I know it can be done, they’ve already built it!


----------



## medicalman (Aug 7, 2008)

wow wee what a sweet ride


----------

